# Advice regarding schools in Australia



## Lelliott75 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi. We aren’t planning on moving out to Australia until towards the latter part of next year, but obviously we need to start thinking about the practicalities now. We’ve got 3 children and my intention is that our eldest will finish junior school in the UK (July 2019) and start her high school years in Australia. I’m wondering when would be the most sensible time, after July, to head over there to be able to look into suitable schools. If she was staying here for high school, then we would be applying this December (I think 🤔 ), which got me thinking about when you need to apply for schools in Oz? Any advice about this would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Children can join a school at almost anytime during the year. 
Some of the private/Independent schools have waiting lists though. Some for a few years.

For my daughter, some years ago, we visited one public/state school in the December and she started in tbe January. 
For one private school later, we applied and were accepted about 18 months later. Another private school offered an immediate start half way through the term.


----------



## Lelliott75 (Jan 22, 2018)

JandE said:


> Children can join a school at almost anytime during the year.
> Some of the private/Independent schools have waiting lists though. Some for a few years.
> 
> For my daughter, some years ago, we visited one public/state school in the December and she started in tbe January.
> For one private school later, we applied and were accepted about 18 months later. Another private school offered an immediate start half way through the term.


Ok, so it looks like it varies, but hopefully we shouldn't have too much trouble. Thanks for that &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Lelliott75 said:


> Hi. We aren't planning on moving out to Australia until towards the latter part of next year, but obviously we need to start thinking about the practicalities now. We've got 3 children and my intention is that our eldest will finish junior school in the UK (July 2019) and start her high school years in Australia. I'm wondering when would be the most sensible time, after July, to head over there to be able to look into suitable schools. If she was staying here for high school, then we would be applying this December (I think &#129300; ), which got me thinking about when you need to apply for schools in Oz? Any advice about this would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


Basically you can start anytime, if the school has vacancies.
Just be sure of you residency status though, as you could be facing a hefty school bill if your children are assessed as not being eligible for federal funding.


----------



## Lelliott75 (Jan 22, 2018)

aussiesteve said:


> Basically you can start anytime, if the school has vacancies.
> Just be sure of you residency status though, as you could be facing a hefty school bill if your children are assessed as not being eligible for federal funding.


There shouldn't be a problem with this, I hope, as the children will be Australian citizens.


----------



## MandyKA (Feb 19, 2018)

All the best with your plans. What area are you planning to move to, and what type of school are you considering? Public, private (various categories in this too).


----------



## Lelliott75 (Jan 22, 2018)

MandyKA said:


> All the best with your plans. What area are you planning to move to, and what type of school are you considering? Public, private (various categories in this too).


Thank you! We're not sure yet where we'll go - it all depends on where my husband can get work (he's in IT, so hopefully not too much trouble getting something suitable). We've got family in the Brisbane area so that's a possibility, although we've also discussed Adelaide. As for schools, I imagine we'll go with state schools and see how we go.


----------



## ChristelleOZ (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Lelliott 75,
I work in Brisbane for a Recruitment Agency specialised in IT and there are a lot of opportunities here. I heard it's the same in Sydney and Melbourne. Not sure about Adelaide tho, a lot of people who work there are struggling to find other opportunities and they tend to work across other states.
Regarding the schools, it's best to apply at least in November/December before the start of summer holidays. However as someone mentioned above, some schools are busy and there is a waiting list, so the earliest the better!


----------

